# piko 0-6-0 question



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,




well at our club meeting today, the bug bit me again, and as of now I am biding on a new piko 0-6-0 saddletank switcher on E-bay. My question is, does this unit have the traditional multi-function electrical jack in the rear like all lgb units had? My plan is to eventually make the unit totaly self contained with RCS and on board sound/battery. But for the time being, I will just use my battery car. This unit is coming out of a set, so i dont know what to expect as per quality and features. any info would be helpful


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see you again Sean. I think the meeting went well.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It was probably one of the better we've had honestly


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean there was a lot of discussion on this when it first came out. 

It's an inexpensive loco, do not expect it to pull heavy loads or to last for years. Do not run more than a couple/three cars, no steep grades, keep it lubed and it will last a decent time. 

You might search back for more info, use google search limited to mylargescale.com ( use google, and put :mylargescale.com after the keywords) 

Greg


----------

